# Malinois Litter



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Gabo Ot Vitosha X Kiara Sunami

Nice litter about 4 1/2 weeks old so far. We have 1 male and 4 females. The parents have OFA and or Penn Hip and the litter is AKC registered.

Gabo is a half brother to Quenny Ot Vitosha. Kiara is my female and has produced one previous litter which produced several nice working dogs.

Pictures are available on this blog 

http://www.conghalhaus.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

We still have several females available from this litter. They are biting like hell on a sack and really coming on strong. 
I've got my hands full with these guys and need to move them soon. I am asking $650.00 but will negotiate on price to the right working home.


----------

